# Where to buy...



## Jelly (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi All,
New to the board and new to fireplaces.
We just bought a house which has an old heat n glo gas stove. We are going to replace it with a fireplace, mantle with TV above and built in cabinets on the sides. 
We found a fireplace locally but it is $4k, a bit over our budget. We like the look of the Carlton 39.
I am hoping that someone can suggest a reputable website where I can find fireplaces with the same "wroght iron" type face that is a bit cheaper that the carlton.
Would much appreciate any suggestions. 
Thanks!

Carlton 39


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 2, 2017)

I would strongly suggest not purchasing a gas unit online. There is a lot to know about those things, most now being IPI. The electronic controls can be very finicky and it takes a skilled tech to fix it. You most likely won't be able to find anyone to work on a unit from the net.


----------



## begreen (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks webby. Posted in the wrong forum. I thought they were looking for a wood fireplace. I see now that the Carleton is a gas fireplace. Moving to the gas forum.


----------



## murray1113 (Jan 2, 2017)

This is a Napoleon unit (GX36), it doesn't have the BTU's of the Carlton, but it may work for you, depending on options it's around $3K.  Also, I would disagree with Webby, as an owner of a brick and mortar and an online store it's not necessarily a bad thing to buy a fireplace online.  We sell, install and service many brands of gas fireplaces, many of which you can't buy online, and we also install and service customer purchased fireplaces and stoves. 

The brick and mortar stove shop is where you go for the absolute best in customer service (I hope), the internet is where you go to save a little cash and sacrifice slightly on service.  While many stove shops or hvac guys will install the fireplace you buy online, they may not put you at the top of their list. 

Also, many models are still available with millivolt controls (i.e. Napoleon GX36) or electronic ignition. 

My website is northcountryfire.com not sure if I'm allowed to post that though. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks for your response. Aside from hooking up the vent and gas line, what else needs to be installed? I believe the unit we are looking at already has the ignition installed. In fact, the rep that was showing us the unit agreed it was fairly simply for a DIYer to install. 

Thanks for the link murray1113. My wife actually just changed her mind on the style (this is part fo the process, right?) 
But I agree with her... we are now looking for a simple, plain design. We like the Napoleon Ascent B35. Do you offer any others similar to this simple design?

Thanks!


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 2, 2017)

This guy may service and install other people's units. But he isn't coming to your house. Neither will most people who have the knowledge to fix the problem. Most Hvac guys just throw parts at it, parts changers. A reputable hvac company will not get into a gas fireplace, especially if you go IPI.  A hearth store that's established will give priority to customers, so in the busy season when you need help they simply don't have time to come out, even if they work on stuff they don't sell. After 40 years we simply can't take on internet units.

The napolean unit pictured above, will likely be about the same as what you have, not much of a heater..


----------



## Jelly (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi webby3650. Thanks again for your comments. I think you are suggesting that I amy have a difficult time when it comes to repair... not the install itself? I visited two different stores and both people that do the install themselves suggested that is wasn't very difficult... they charge about $1k+ (vent kit included.)


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jelly said:


> Hi webby3650. Thanks again for your comments. I think you are suggesting that I amy have a difficult time when it comes to repair... not the install itself? I visited two different stores and both people that do the install themselves suggested that is wasn't very difficult... they charge about $1k+ (vent kit included.)


It's not difficult to them maybe, but they are familiar with it and do it everyday. It's certainly possible, if you are hands on and follow the directions closely. They would service it and help you with issues that might arise during the install, so that would be good.


----------



## murray1113 (Jan 2, 2017)

Yes,Jelly, the process can take time and change direction as you look at the nearly endless style options out there!  The two biggest considerations, in my opinion, are the size of the fireplace itself in relation to the size of the room and the BTU input or output (there's no reason to get a high BTU heater in a smaller room, you'd never get to enjoy the flame because it would be overheating the space) Once you know the size you're looking at you can narrow your options and focus on style. 

If you'd like, give us a call tomorrow, I'll be in the field, but my partner Sean will be available to answer any questions you may have and give you a couple of options to look at, 844-635-5499.  

As to your question, there's the gas line, the venting and for an electronic ignition the unit will need to be hard wired.


----------



## Tech Guru (Jan 6, 2017)

The biggest thing sacrificed with online or cash and carry purchases is the warranty.  While the manufacturer or seller may be able to get parts covered, most (if not all) manufacturers are not going to pay out for warranty labor if the unit was not installed or worked on by one of their authorized dealers.  I will service anyone's appliance, certainly, but never for free, and never with the intention of chasing down a random manufacturer for my warranty reimbursement.  In some cases the supplier may be able to reimburse you after the fact, but a labor allowance from a manufacturer would never equal what you'd typically pay to have a service guy come out.  The brand specific dealers would typically accept that difference as they have made the money on the sale of the unit in the first place.

I would also assume that the dealer too, would have one charge for installing a unit they supply to you, versus one which you supply yourself...


----------

